# college food



## 20635 (Mar 28, 2007)

does anyone know what college food is like? im kind of worried cause im required to get a mealplan but ive heard food is not so healthy there..what kind of food do they serve at your college?


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

I have eaten at about 5-6 different colleges in a few different states and so far they have all been more or less the same.Eating at the college is just like eating at a resteraunt- yeah, they serve some unhealthy stuff but they also have healthy choices. The main thing is that you need to be able to be able to make smart eating decisions. I don't know about your college, but mine has a dieticain (spelling is so wrong- sorry) that anyone can see for free to get help on what you should or shouldn't eat. Or you could always look on the internet- there is a wealth of stuff on there, including cookbooks that combine common ingrediants that are usually served at colleges that you can take to your dorm room and combine with a few things to make some really yummy meals. If I remembered the titles I would give them to you- but these things are out there, all you have to do is look.Good luck!


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, I went to a college that at one point was voted as having the worst food of any college in the country, so my answer won't exactly be inspiring...Nevertheless, there were several areas to eat on campus; and some had food that wasn't quite so bad.In any event, as was stated before, it is rather like eating in a restaurant. I mean, in the main cafeteria at my school, there were a bunch of different "stands" where different types of food could be obtained. For example, there'd be like a Chinese stand, Italian stand, Mexican... and so on. You could also order things like Quesadillas (hope I spelled that right), Grilled Chicken sandwiches, and all that. Unfortunately there weren't many vegetarian alternatives; basically, it was the salad bar or nothing for those people. Breakfasts are harder, especially for those of us with IBS (which, obviously, is probably everyone reading this). I remember the only real choices I had were like, different types of cereal. Maybe some eggs, bacon, or pancakes were also available from time to time.... and finally you could order custom stuff like maybe an egg omelet or something. So, I guess in relation to your more general question, you _can _eat healthily at college, you just have to be really selective.


----------

